# Rockets goin for Artest??



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46448/20070611/rockets_interested_in_artest/



> Houston Chronicle -
> The Rockets are reportedly putting out feelers for Ron Artest and columnist Richard Justice hears it would cost the Rockets Bob Sura (he has only $1 million in salary protection next year), Kirk Snyder, Vasilis Spanoulis and this year's first-round draft pick.


So I guess Bonzi's staying huh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

On paper, its a wonderful add. But reality is a whole different situation...

I don't know, I got mixed feelings about this. Artest is a huge cancer, and is nothing but problems.


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

cancer he may be, but wat other options do we have to buff up the PF position? i think we just gotta hope that adelman is the man to manage egos like artest and bonzi.

gettin artest for scrubs n fillers is definetely a risk worth taking.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I really dont like Artest at PF.

He is only 6'7(I know Hayes is 6'6)

But who knows next to Yao it might work to open up the court abit more.
But I dont care what anyone says thats a good trade.
Kirk is the only one I would be dissapointted losing because he is so atheletic and has so much potential.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

hroz said:


> Kirk is the only one I would be dissapointted losing because he is so atheletic and has so much potential.


Yeah same here. If only he didnt get injured he would have still gotten a lot of playing time.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Two of the three or four best perimeter defenders in the league on the same team?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like it. Adelman brings a lot more offense without losing defense. In fact, if this trade goes through, we'll have even better defense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Two of the three or four best perimeter defenders in the league on the same team?


I agree, but Artest is very volatile, and I just don't know if I want to risk it.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Adelman has dealt with Artest before in Sacramento he knows what he's getting. I'm sure management wouldn't be thinkering with the idea if they hadn't sought his opinion first. 
If this happens it could work out very well Artest is a bruiser and an inforcer plus he can stretch out the defense for Yao if he plays at the 4 because he can shoot the three. Defense wise we all know what he has to offer on that department.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Remember last season we all said the T-mac would play the 3 and Shane would end up playing the 4 but he didnt. Do you think shane will be benched??? Our line up will look like this

Alston
McGrady
Artest
Hayes
Yao

6th: Shane Battier


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Remember last season we all said the T-mac would play the 3 and Shane would end up playing the 4 but he didnt. Do you think shane will be benched??? Our line up will look like this
> 
> Alston
> McGrady
> ...


We would be able to trade Shane for a PF.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the trade will be alright as long as he doesn't cause to much problems on and off the court. I hate to trade away Snyder, but it's a risk that has to be taken. I just hope Bonzi will stay and play if Artest comes.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Artest will teach Yao on being gangsta. fo shizzle


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Block said:


> Artest will teach Yao on being gangsta. fo shizzle


:lol: . Maybe that will make him play much more aggressive on the court.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I dunno, without even thinking about his off-court baggage, I'm wary of him cos I remember Artest complaining about not getting enough of the ball whilst he was in Indiana, so I dunno if he'll happy in Houston with Yao and TMac. Of course the two situations are completely different so who knows.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> I dunno, without even thinking about his off-court baggage, I'm wary of him cos *I remember Artest complaining about not getting enough of the ball whilst he was in Indiana*, so I dunno if he'll happy in Houston with Yao and TMac. Of course the two situations are completely different so who knows.


You bring up a great point. After the Pacers stood by him though his brawl fiasco, the very next season he turns his back on them.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

He'll only complain if we lose; it's that simple. Wins solve everything.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Artest would solve PF problem

Despite his size.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't want Artest mucking up our team atmosphere, Rick Carlisle stuck his neck out for that fool, and he killed the Pacers team basically. Quit on them. How much loyalty does that fool need? How much whining would he do here watching the "Chinese Dream" be "DOMINANT" every night, and don't let Tmac go off be as Shane says "MAC-TACULAR" and go for 35 or 40? You think Ronnie wouldn't go Scareface or Bonzi on us? I think so. . .if he couldn't be happy in Indy or Sac-town where he was the "man" he aint gon like it being Aquaman to Superman's Batman and Robin.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
I dunno, without even thinking about his off-court baggage, I'm wary of him cos I remember Artest complaining about not getting enough of the ball whilst he was in Indiana, so I dunno if he'll happy in Houston with Yao and TMac. Of course the two situations are completely different so who knows.
```
IF, IF they pull the trigger on Artest, Adelman will have to convince Artest to be the third option when all three stars are out on the court. Adelman will also have to figure out ways for Artest to be the second option. Tracy might just suprise everyone and continue to be a facilitator if Artest comes here too.

My only concern is I hope Houston doesn't think Artest/Hayes can play our PF by committee. We would be exposed in the playoffs against teams with PF's with height.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know how Artest's defense is at the 4 spot, but height isn't essential. Anthony Mason was 6'7". Horace Grant and Charles Oakley were 6'8". Battier's problem there is that he is too weak. Artest and Hayes are strong. And we have Yao to guard Duncan.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I don't know how Artest's defense is at the 4 spot, but height isn't essential. Anthony Mason was 6'7". Horace Grant and Charles Oakley were 6'8". Battier's problem there is that he is too weak. Artest and Hayes are strong. *And we have Yao to guard Duncan.*


Which actually isn't a very good idea because it qwould just get Yao into foul trouble.
I've seen Artest guard 7 foot PFs before and he does a pretty good job he actually disrupts them with his quick hands before they get set in
proper post position and he also does a great job in fronting not to mention that he is now what 260?? he can really bang in there with no problems.
But I still wish he could grab more boards though if he is going to play the 4 primarily.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Samael said:


> Which actually isn't a very good idea because it qwould just get Yao into foul trouble.


Yao has been guarding Duncan for most of the game for a couple of years now. He has generally done a good job. Duncan, on the other hand, usually only guards Yao in the 4th quarter. So playing Artest at the 4 would force Duncan to guard Yao, which clearly isn't what the Spurs prefer.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Artest can pursue his rap career here with Chamillionaire and RICE PILAF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25tWkBC-qv0

(Watch it to the end.)


----------

